# Want to buy my first handgun....HK P30 / P30L WHERE CAN I FIND THE BEST PRICE?



## ctciatti

Well, I'm about to make the jump into my first handgun. I have been doing research on quite a few models.....namely, the Springfield XD 9mm, the Walther P99 9mm, and the HK P30 9mm. I am just about 100% settled on the HK. I plan to use it for a carry weapon, home defense, and range duty. I have seen two models - the P30, and the P30L. Are these both easy to find and purchase? Can you guys recommend a spot where I can get the best deal on one of these? What can I expect to pay?


----------



## BeefyBeefo

L = Long Slide

Doubt you want that for a carry gun.

www.budsgunshop.com

www.gunbroker.com

www.gunsamerica.com


----------



## dieselman

CDNN, you will have to call them for a price. They are usually the cheapest of anyone.
P30 was around 705 shipped and P30L is around 760 shipped, last time I checked. I recently got a P30 and it is awesome. Easily the most ergonomic of all the polymer frames that I have handled. My favorite 9mm polymer so far. For CCW I would get the P30.


----------



## 10mm Sonny

I just bought a P30L from CDNN for $765 total.


----------

